# help with anibius



## bovsbaitboxes (Jan 12, 2006)

plant leaves are getting yellow and newer leaves are curling up can see new root growth whats wrong thanks John


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC  

The leaves turning yellow could be a iron deficiency and curling leaves a calcium deficiency.


----------



## bovsbaitboxes (Jan 12, 2006)

how do you treat calcium prob plant food doesn't have any in it thanks john


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Try to get a report from your water company to see the calcium levels in your tank. Your gh will also give you an indication, though Mg will also contribute there.

If you need to add Ca, there are various ways to do it.


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

Did you bury the rhizome? Take care that this part of the Anubias must not be buried or else the plant will turn yellow and rot.


----------



## bovsbaitboxes (Jan 12, 2006)

*please read need help*

please read new info on thread what kind of plant food should I use


----------

